# In Loving Memory of Everafter Platinum



## CountryJay (Apr 7, 2010)

I owned a horse, Everafter Platinum, that we bought from a friend who got him from a Grullo/Grulla Breeding Farm in Pennsylvania. His sire was The Coosa Connection and his dam was The Wheeling Minnie. After a while, we renamed him Son Of A Dunn, Sonny for short. We got him in November 2004 and we sold him in September of 2009. I showed him in Western pleasure/equitation, Trail, Contesting, and a few other disiplines.
When we got him he had limp, but it would disappear and appear once every few months. We never rode him when he was limping, or if we did it wasn't a dificult ride. We had multiple vets look at him and they took x-rays of his leg (his right fore was the "bad leg") and the x-rays appeared as if nothing was wrong with his leg. They couldn't explain it. So we assumed that everything woiuld be fine if we continued to ride him.
My last fair with him was in August of 2009, and I never would have guessed it. He was limping all week, and that got me disqualified in all of my classes. With the exception of trail and my contesting events. That really bummed me but I understood. He brought me home 3 or 4 ribbons at that one fair. I can't help but think that he went through the pain, never bucked, kicked, reared, or anything he never had before that was disobidient or wrong, for the whole week and a few extra days. Sometimes I think he did it for me, because he loved me but you never know since they can't talk. Can you? After August his leg got worse. It turns out that he had naviscular and it spread to all 4 legs. We found a man across the state who said he would be willing to take Sonny and see if his friend, a vet, could help him. Sadly he was past the point of being helped. They ended up putting him down. My dad had told me that Sonny would be leaving soon, and that I should say good bye. I didn't want to say goodbye twenty times over. So I told my mama to wake me up the the morning that they were gonna take him to man's house so that I could say goodbye. My mama didn't wake me up because my dad told her tht i hada whole week to say goodbye. When I woke up in the morning, he was gone. But to make this a little better I got my new horse, Autumn, that same day as well.

_~*~*~*~*~*Rest In Peace Everafter Platinum*~*~*~*~*~_


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. He was a very pretty horse. I'm sorry that you didn't get to say good bye. It really sucks. My old trainer had a Thoroughbred gelding "in training" with her, and I always rode him and worked him, he was my favorite horse. I got a call from my trainer one morning when I was up at my boyfriends house, and she said that the horse "Reserve" had colicked the night before, and despite all their efforts had to be put down at about 3 in the morning. It really sucked not being able to say goodbye.


----------



## CountryJay (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh I am sorry. It is very tough to not be able to say goodbye.


----------

